# Help please.



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Ok, as I have managed to mess my phone up to the point I can't even get it to completely boot I am trying to do THIS. I assume I run the command from a CMD Prompt window in admin. mode. However when I do I get this


```
<br />
ERROR: Failed to access device. libusb error: -12<br />
```
Yes I went into the driver folder and installed the drivers. Really need help as I am completely lost as to what to do.

FYI When I try and boot the phone it goes to the 4GLTE screen for a few secs and then goes blank, I can press the power and that same screen comes back a few secs more and then I have to pull the batter after it goes black again.









BTW There is another post HERE stating the things I have done.









Thanks,


----------



## Sick0 (Aug 27, 2011)

Solved thanks to "[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Crystawth".[/background]


----------



## Crystawth (May 9, 2012)

glad to help =)


----------

